# OMG! I've got a faint bfp 5dp5dt!!!!



## kk2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

aaarrrggghhhh! I don't wanna get my hopes up too much and i know I've tested way too early but can't help it! Yesterday which was 4dp5dt i got 2 definite bfn so i knew trigger was out of system. And Omg i just done a test as was dying for a wee and it came back bfp within a few minutes! I don't even have to squinted to c it! Please please let this be my true bfp!! Xxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Woohoo I Tested 7dp3dt So Embies Were 10days Just Like Yours So Id Say Its A True Reading  


Best Of Luck

Jay x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have seen ladies get BFP's this early, so it is looking positive for you.  Good luck.

Stacey
X


----------



## kk2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks ladies. Not gonna get hopes up as i feel like af is on its way but we'll c xx


----------



## clarabell1973 (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I got my BFP 5days past transfer too......congratulations xx


----------



## kk2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

6dp5dt bfp with clearblue xx


----------



## mrsmurphy (Jul 10, 2012)

KK Af Cramps are common after getting your BFP  I got them for a few days after xx Think it just the lil one making a nice cosy bed in there  xxx so dont be alarmed xxx and congrats on your BFP  xxx


----------



## kk2010 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks very much mrsmurphy and ditto xx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Naughty, naughty, very early testing!   


Congratulations! I think two days, two BFPs is a pretty good sign!  


Wendy


----------

